# Dry Alder



## thebeav (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello out there,

Can I smoke with Alder that has been Kiln dried?  I'm talking about dimensional lumbar.

Thanks for any input if its a terrible idea don't be afraid to bust me down I can take it.

Beav


----------



## 5lakes (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd be a little worried that it's been chemically treated also, if it was kiln dried. Hard to way what their process was for preserving the wood.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 5, 2010)

If it's just kiln dried, you're fine. Kiln drying is just a way the lumber companies speed up natural drying.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 5, 2010)

If you are positively without a doubt sure that the wood hasn't had anything done to it. You can use it. But make sure please.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey

Thanks a lot you have all confirmed just what I thought

Its not treated in any way just dried and bonus Ive got enough of scrap alder to smoke the man in the moon

So much to learn Happy to be around Mentors

Beav


----------

